# Sulawesi shrimp experiences



## George Farmer (22 Jun 2013)

Hi all,

I'm thinking of setting up a Sulawesi shrimp tank soon.

I realise they need 'weird' water conditions i.e. high pH and temp, low mineral content etc. but can anyone provide me with their experiences or point me to some appropriate links etc.

Cheers,
George


----------



## TOO (22 Jun 2013)

You won't regret. Perhaps the most amazing creatures in the hobby.

I have a group of C. dennerli. Warm water of course, but regular tap, here in Aarhus, DK that is 7,5 Ph and 13-14 Gh approx. The group came from a line that has been bred this way for a few generations, so well acclimatised. Species like spinata, hopefully my next project, seem more sensitive and harder to adjust to parameters too far off the original.

My tank is a biotope with simply a lot of small stones scattered over the surface (although I couldn't resist scaping them a little bit). This creates a lot of small hideaways. A small branch from the garden is there as well plus some dead leaves to create some microfauna and flora to graze on. 

I have been surprised that they are not more shy. It took a month or so, but now I regularly see a good handful out and about most of the time. I tell myself it is because of the stone surface, which gives them the security to withdraw immediately when they feel like it.

Thomas


----------



## Michael W (22 Jun 2013)

This is a site I use when I research the shrimps I wanted to keep. It doesn't give a step to step on how to set the tank up but provides some useful information in keeping different types of shrimps including the Sulawesi shrimps.

Planet Inverts Home .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp, Crystal Red Shrimp, Red Cherry Shrimp, Crayfish and more.


----------



## viktorlantos (22 Jun 2013)

Some of my breeder friend use the Salty Shrimp Sulawesi powders to set the right parameter for their shrimps with good success. Worth a try.

Seems like Dennerlii is the easiest one. Most of the others are just too hard to keep. So i would start with them first.


----------



## Ady34 (22 Jun 2013)

Try Andy H, he's had success at breeding these little beauties 
Sulawesi Shrimp Project | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## MirandaB (22 Jun 2013)

Might be worth contacting the chap at Kesgrave Tropicals as he has been quite successful at keeping and breeding these.
I went and had a look at them the other day and am sorely tempted but slightly put off by the price


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jun 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## basil (23 Jun 2013)

Have a word with Dane Frampton, I'm sure he would give you some great pointers / tips.


----------



## andyh (23 Jun 2013)

Hello

Currently successfully breeding and keeping Sulawesi shrimps and the amazing Sulawesi snails (bright orange)

Water Parameters:
ph 8.0 plus
TDS 300-400
Temp 28c

RO water re-minerlaised with; Salty Shrimp from http://www.freshwatershrimp.co.uk/product.php?id_product=112

Any questions give me a buzz George

Andyh


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jun 2013)

Thanks, Andy. Most helpful.


----------



## TOO (24 Jun 2013)

Perhaps worth mentioning that a well-cycled tank is a definite plus. My impression is that the shrimp feed more on the "mulm" that is in the tank than on the food per se. This takes a bit of time to build. I in fact feed very rarely, only once or twice every two weeks. Very fine grained flake or tabs distributed evenly over the tank.

Thomas


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jun 2013)

Thanks, Thomas. I have also heard the same from several breeders. 

In other exciting news I have been promised some unpublished photos from Chris Lukhaup.  He helped discover C. dennerli whilst on an expedition funded by Dennerle (hence the shrimp name).  The photos will be of the actual habitat and will prove invaluable to use as inspiration and accurate aquascaping in terms of appropriate materials.


----------



## TOO (24 Jun 2013)

Hope these photos will be published here! Below are a couple of links with actual habitat photos. The last photos in the second link provide the direct inspiration for my current set-up.

Sulawesi Expedition .:. December 2007

http://equator.web.fc2.com/indonesia-sulawesi-danaomatano.htm

Thomas


----------



## andyh (25 Jun 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks, Thomas. I have also heard the same from several breeders.
> 
> In other exciting news I have been promised some unpublished photos from Chris Lukhaup.  He helped discover C. dennerli whilst on an expedition funded by Dennerle (hence the shrimp name).  The photos will be of the actual habitat and will prove invaluable to use as inspiration and accurate aquascaping in terms of appropriate materials.



Hey George, please share this!!


----------

